# 5 month puppy with diarrhea and vomiting



## ahoffma (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi! I need some suggestions. I have a five month old puppy who has been having diarrhea and vomiting problems. 

He was fine until about 4 month old. Then he started having the vomiting and diarrhea issues. I've taken him to the vet several times, and they tested his stool twice and it came back negative both times. They also gave him a couple types of medicine for nausea and antibiotics.

His diet was originally was Wellness for puppies. They switched his diet to W/D, which increased his fiber (and his pooping!). In fact, so much so that he had to go every couple of hours, but it was fairly solid for the most part. But he was still vomiting. Then the vet changed his diet to I/D, which was working pretty well for about a week. Now however the diarrhea and vomiting is back.

I am also wondering if it could be due to excitement. There is differing recollections if this happens the day after adventures like going to the dog park or playing with friend's dogs. Thinking of starting a journal to track that, but I'm wondering if excitement could cause this issue. Especially if it is something like IBS. 

The vet is thinking steps like xrays. Of course surgery is not a good idea if I can avoid it. I was hoping people might have some more suggestions of what to do and things to look for. Perhaps additional diet changes? All of his foods have been chicken based... perhaps an allergy? But if he was allergic wouldn't he be consistently sick? 

Any help or suggestions would be great! Thanks!

Worried,
Amanda


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd have the vet Xray abdomen for obstructions if he tested neg for parasites/Giardia/Coccydia.

How often are you feeding him?


----------



## ahoffma (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes he has tested negative twice for all the potential parasites. 

He is feed 3 times a day currently. 

The interesting part is that he isn't sick everyday- but in spurts. He might be sick for a day or two, then clear up. When he is sick, he is now going in the middle of the night or not able to make it between dog walkers and when I get home (when otherwise this has not been a problem in either scenario).


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would certainly start keeping track of the episodes and his activities in a daily diary. Could he be getting into things at the park? Too many treats from the dogwalker? Over exercising?

Trying a food with a different protein base is a good idea. If he doesn't do well for any amount of time on different foods, all chicken based, this could indicate a food sensitivity.

It's interesting that it's both v&D though...when he vomits is he bringing up food? Bile? What colour?
Is his stool mucousy? Liquid?


----------



## ahoffma (Apr 3, 2010)

Currently he is on a strict diet of only his dog food and has been for two weeks (starting with W/D and now with I/D). Each time I change the food, he seems to be better for 5-8 days before having a relapse. 

I have considered over exercising, but this last episode has been going on for two days post long walk. Could diarrhea continue for that long?

When he throws up (which only happens in the morning) it's white with a hint of yellow. He only throws up when he is having episode of diarrhea. 

His stool does have some mucous, which also sometimes happen in his normal stool. He has had liquid diarrhea and drops of liquid sometimes when he finishes going.


----------



## smithgerry (Apr 5, 2010)

Your dog might still appear perky, but it is unusual for symptoms to persist beyond a day, so do get your vet to check him over to see what's ailing the dog. This would also help prevent the symptoms from worsening.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

You didn't mention that any bloodwork that was done?? I would assume that the vet would do the bloodwork. Did they test for Giardia? (usually this is a snap test as opposed to the fecal flotation). 

I would opt for the xray, there might be something going on....

Or what about food allergies? The food you have been feeding him may contain a protein he's allergic to...the w/d has chicken and pork I believe. You could try z/d which is for allergies or try a premium food made with a single source protein like rabbit or venison (a novel protein). You'll have to do a food trial for 100 days....just a guess as other things have been ruled out.


----------

